# Temperature for sweaters and coats?



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi All - The weather is getting chilly and I'm wondering when you all put the sweaters and coats on. Eli has a short puppy cut. Even though it's never dropped below the 40s the wind can be brutal. I'm wondering if there's a rule of thumb for when to start putting layers on them. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> Hi All - The weather is getting chilly and I'm wondering when you all put the sweaters and coats on. Eli has a short puppy cut. Even though it's never dropped below the 40s the wind can be brutal. I'm wondering if there's a rule of thumb for when to start putting layers on them. Thanks!


Kodi is in full coat, but isn't happy when it is either really windy (along with the cold) or wet and cold. He lets me know when he needs a coat!<g>

This year, though, he hasn't needed one for warmth yet. He has needed his raincoat a few days. I seem to remember that it needed to be below freezing and windy before he needed a coat last winter. Pretty much when I wanted a hat and gloves.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I will put a coat on her when I can see my breath or if I need hat and gloves. 

If it's too cold she lets me know by refusing to move(sometimes even when she is wearing a coat)


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine are in full coat also and seem to have enough hair to not need clothes. They have clothes but maybe because we live in Canada they are more accustomed to harsh temperatures. Usually the one freezing is me in the winter, fully dressed, waiting for them to finish romping around. Sometimes when it's - 40ish with a nasty wind adding a wind chill they are more than happy to go out and do their business and come right back in, those are usually nights my teeth are chattering in seconds in my skidoo suit, big mittens and scarves. I call them nights not fit for woman nor beasts. :rain:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella is used to the cold living in North Dakota. She stays out and plays in the snow without a coat or sweater unless the wind chill is 25 below zero or more. When it gets that cold, she runs out, does her business and runs back in


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do put a coat on Gucci when it gets really cold, or her fur harness (friend of ours made it from scraps and sewed it on to this harness/coat thing I bought) It really keeps her warm and we get so many compliments or looks! lol

It is kinda funny, but gucci loves it, she'll sleep on top of it if I leave it on the floor..

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I broke down and got an ugly orange rain/wind vest thing at Petsmart. He looked so miserable this morning. I now see what everyone was talking about. It is HARD to find something that is long enough but narrow through the chest.

meh... The one I got was on sale so I don't mind that it isn't a perfect fit. The goal is to keep more parts of him dry.

I will order one of those custom ones when he stops growing. I liked this one because it had arms. Jack's legs are always soaked.

http://www.royalfifi.net/index.php?...id=17&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=71&lang=en


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> I broke down and got an ugly orange rain/wind vest thing at Petsmart. He looked so miserable this morning. I now see what everyone was talking about. It is HARD to find something that is long enough but narrow through the chest.
> 
> meh... The one I got was on sale so I don't mind that it isn't a perfect fit. The goal is to keep more parts of him dry.
> 
> ...


For raincoats I also like the Hurtta Raincoats. I bought Hurtta winter coats for the boys and they fit great. The only downside is, you have to get them shipped from Europe. I must have measured my boys a dozen times to make sure the fit would be just right. For your viewing pleasure, here's Scudder modeling one of the coats


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Scudder looks thrilled...... ound:

I am going to wait until next year before I splurge on an expensive one. I have no idea how big Jack is going to get. Who knows maybe he will be fine with the cold, unlike his wimpy owner.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> For raincoats I also like the Hurtta Raincoats. I bought Hurtta winter coats for the boys and they fit great. The only downside is, you have to get them shipped from Europe. I must have measured my boys a dozen times to make sure the fit would be just right. For your viewing pleasure, here's Scudder modeling one of the coats


The Hurtta winter coat is gorgeous! With Eli being only 5 months old he's not done growing so I hesitate to spend too much money on a custom coat. However, i've been looking in pet store boutiques and their coats are pretty pricey so custom starts to make more sense. After his last cut DH and I decided we'd grow his hair out some for added warmth. Thanks for the lead on Hurtta!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

My rule of thumb is that if I'm cold, they're cold. It almost never happens here in Miami, but when we go home to Vancouver for a visit we bust out the sweaters, jackets, and booties!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I figure that as long as Rosie sleeps on top of the cover, she is warm. Me on the other hand is under sheet, quilt, and down comforter.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django gets to wear his coats which he hates when the temp is below 40. we have a lot of frost now and the ground is wet. i don't want that on his belly. fleece and parka.


----------

